# My New Baby



## Hutch (Sep 11, 2014)

It's a 10K with a taper attachment. . Runs beautifully. I will be restoring it as a project in the near future.

http://


http://


http://


http://


----------



## brasssmanget (Sep 11, 2014)

Very nice! Congrats! I hope you get years of pleasure out of that 10K. I know you'll learn to really appreciate the taper attachment - they are really nice! )


----------



## Bishop (Sep 11, 2014)

She's a beauty...


----------



## Don B (Sep 11, 2014)

Very nice, looks to be in dam good shape, Congratulations.....)


----------



## Hutch (Sep 11, 2014)

Guys, question. I want to upgrade the tool post or holder. It's nice bit the holder itself is aluminum and would prefer steel. I'm not sure of the size? It holds 3/8 square bits. Can someone direct me to tool post/holder combo or just the tool holder. I'm just getting back into this and need direction. Oh, one more thing....where can I get machine tool paint? I will be restoring this. 

Thanks guys,

Hutch


----------



## DoogieB (Sep 11, 2014)

Nice lathe!  It's the cousin of my 10K, except you have the taper attachment.

Not sure about your toolpost, is it shop made?  If you want an Aloris type, you want the AXA size.


----------



## Thoro (Sep 12, 2014)

Congratulations.  As for the tool post, you might look into an AXA quick channge tool post setup, unless you are stuck on the 4 way turret tool post.  You could possibly find a 4 way on ebay.  

Are those dials shop made, can you tell?  It is a very nice feature to have the large dials.


----------



## Hutch (Sep 12, 2014)

Thoro said:


> Congratulations.  As for the tool post, you might look into an AXA quick channge tool post setup, unless you are stuck on the 4 way turret tool post.  You could possibly find a 4 way on ebay.
> 
> Are those dials shop made, can you tell?  It is a very nice feature to have the large dials.



Hello. As far as I can tell it is stock.

Hutch


----------



## brasssmanget (Sep 12, 2014)

I use an AXA on my 10L - I would recommend the wedge type personally. Lots of holders eliminates the need to swap tools in and out too......

I have larger dials on my lathe too - must have been an option at the time or maybe an upgrade before I purchased it 3 years ago.....nice for my older eyes, but a DRO is my next goal. :thinking:


----------



## Hutch (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks for all the kind and informative words fellas. Well, I started tearing it down today.


----------



## CoopVA (Sep 13, 2014)

Nice machine!  Have a good time restoring it.  It's a labor of love for sure...


----------



## Hutch (Sep 13, 2014)

CoopVA said:


> Nice machine!  Have a good time restoring it.  It's a labor of love for sure...



Thank you. It truly is.


----------



## 12bolts (Sep 13, 2014)

The pics arent real clear but that looks to be a QCTP of some description on there.
Do you have multiple holders? Is the post ally, or just the holder/s?
A quality epoxy/enamel will make for a good finish

Cheers Phil


----------



## Duker (Sep 16, 2014)

Thoro said:


> Congratulations.  As for the tool post, you might look into an AXA quick channge tool post setup, unless you are stuck on the 4 way turret tool post.  You could possibly find a 4 way on ebay.
> 
> Are those dials shop made, can you tell?  It is a very nice feature to have the large dials.




Hutch I am looking forward to your progress as I just acquired a 10k as well and will be following along with your work to help in my eventual restoration. If you don't mind me high jacking the thread for a moment I had a question on the tool post setup that Thoro and others are recommending. The father of a friend of mine gave me a BXA tool post and some tool holders. Will these work on the 10k?


----------



## brasssmanget (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm pretty sure as long as you match the post to the holders you can use BXA - you just can't use BXA holders on an AXA post - the wedge slots are different sizes IIRC.


----------



## Duker (Sep 16, 2014)

brasssmanget said:


> I'm pretty sure as long as you match the post to the holders you can use BXA - you just can't use BXA holders on an AXA post - the wedge slots are different sizes IIRC.



Thank you for the info. I can operate a wood lathe in my sleep but I am a total novice wading in too deep over my head when it comes to this lathe. That said, I have been bitten by the metal bug and there is no turning back. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Gary Ayres (Nov 3, 2014)

It's a beauty.

Machine restoration may be a labour of love, but it's addictive...


----------

